# Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten



## Trollherbert (14. Februar 2016)

*Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

N'Abend Leute.
Ich würde gerne ein älteres B570 Notebook, noch mit einem Intel Pentium, mit einer SSD nachrüsten.
Soweit ich mich informiert habe ist es möglich, dies mit einer mSATA SSD zu machen ohne das ich die HDD oder das Optische Laufwerk ausbauen muss.

Fragen:
Stimmen diese Infos? 
Ich habe noch 2 Bilder im Anhang, die mir den mSATA-Slot zeigen richtig?
Ist die Crucial MX200 gut oder gibt es Preis-/Leistungstechnisch eine bessere?
Welche Schraube/n bestellt man dazu? 

Für weitere Infos oder Bestätigung meiner Infos schon mal Danke.


----------



## flotus1 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Soweit ich weiß werden mSATA-SSDs im B570 erkannt und funktionieren. Allerdings nicht als bootfähige Laufwerke. Das ist eine Limitierung im BIOS die leider nicht umgangen werden kann.
Du kannst die SSD also nutzen, aber nicht so wie es eigentlich sinnvoll wäre. Nämlich um das Betriebssystem darauf zu installieren.
Schrauben sind normalerweise dabei wenn man so eine SSD kauft. Aber wie gesagt, es bringt nicht wirklich etwas. Wenn dann müsstest du die 2,5" HDD durch eine SSD ersetzen.


----------



## Trollherbert (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Das ist dann natürlich nicht sinnvoll...
Genau wegen so was dachte ich mir das ich noch mal mach frage .
Danke für die Info.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Wenn du das optische Laufwerk nicht brauchst kannst du das natürlich durch einen Caddy für ein weiteres 2,5" Laufwerk ersetzen. Dann wandert da die alte HDD rein und die neue SSD kommt in den Festplattenschacht.


----------



## Trollherbert (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Das wird leider noch gebraucht.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Da steht doch WWAN1 an dem Slot, ich glaube, der Slot ist eher ein Mini-PCIe-Slot und eher für sowas wie eine LTE-Karte gedacht.


----------



## flotus1 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lenovo B570 mit SSD nachrüsten*

Bei den teureren Lenovos ist dieser Slot trotzdem mit SATA beschaltet und lässt sich bootfähig machen


----------

